# bully sticks/bones



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

At what age is it ok to start giving bones and/or bully sticks? I'm asking for Domo (yorkie)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I gave bullystick to KC once she came home which is at 8 or 9 weeks old. Its great for teething


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

As soon as they can chew - my pups had raw chicken wings from about 6 weeks old. Shelby had her first bully stick at 6 months, I would have given them much sooner but couldnt get hold of them for a while.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Natti its because ur awesome :lol:


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Bg & Sonny got them as soon as I got them around 10-12 weeks. I needed something to shave down those pup teeth and they need entertainment while I am at work.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

I also gave Honey a bully stick as soon as she came home! She loved them, and still does!


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I started chili on them as soon as he came home at 12 weeks. They are great for teething and having something yummy to chew will keep the pup from chewing things they should not chew.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

awesome. I'll have to give Domo one today. Miya is treat aggressive. Any suggestions on how they can both have bully sticks without fighting? I'm afraid if Domo goes up to her while she has it, she will be aggressive towards him..


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

teetee said:


> awesome. I'll have to give Domo one today. Miya is treat aggressive. Any suggestions on how they can both have bully sticks without fighting? I'm afraid if Domo goes up to her while she has it, she will be aggressive towards him..


If they are crate trained, but each one in their crate. If not, each one needs to be in a separate room while thy have treats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

it's 6:50 AM and I'm already tired of chasing them around..gave each of them a bully stick and voila! Miya is relaxing chewing hers and Domo is in his bed chewing his...score!

He was apprehensive at first, but after a minute or two, he loves it.n TY bully stick!


----------

